# Topics > 5G >  Brooklyn 5G Summit, Brooklyn, New York, USA

## Airicist

Organizer - Nokia Networks

Website - brooklyn5gsummit.com

Brooklyn 5G Summit 2019, April 23 - 26, 2019

Brooklyn 5G Summit 2018, April 24 - 27, 2018

Brooklyn 5G Summit 2017, April 19 - 21, 2017

Brooklyn 5G Summit 2016, April 20 - 22, 2016

----------


## Airicist

The Brooklyn 5G Summit, New York, April 8-10 2015

Published on Apr 22, 2015




> Nokia Networks and the NYU WIRELESS Research Center at the Polytechnic School of Engineering at New York University jointly organized the second Brooklyn 5G Summit in Brooklyn, NY on April 8 - 10, 2015.
> 
> The 2015 Brooklyn 5G Summit brings together wireless/mobile industry R&D leaders in academia and business to explore the future of 5G wireless.
> 
> In 2015 discussions centered around many cutting edge themes, including 5G Massive MIMO and Beamforming solutions addressing 6-100 GHz bands, propagation and channel modeling to appropriately model MIMO schemes, and innovative architectures for Massive MIMO systems.

----------


## Airicist

Article "A 5G Summit Grows in Brooklyn"

by Maria Guerra
May 5, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Brooklyn 5G Summit 2017

Published on May 22, 2017




> 5G: How close are we to commercial reality? This was the big question of the 4th annual Brooklyn 5G Summit on April 19 – 21, 2017 – the industry’s 5G flagship event hosted by Nokia and the New York University (NYU) Wireless, NYU Tandon School of Engineering and IEEE communication society. To get a wrap up of the Brooklyn 5G Summit 2017 and personal views of industry leaders watch this video.

----------

